# Beretta Pintail ??



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I was looking at a Pintail and was wondering if this would be a good gun to buy my son. He currently has a Traditions ALS 2100 but it has a youth stock and I think he is going to out grow it fast as I can see him and his brother literally growing every day as I am having to go to the grocery store every time I turn around.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Buy it! I have one and love it!

Where did you find it? Are they making them again? As far as I know, they stopped making them a few years ago.

If you don't buy it, I will.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

It is a used one. How much are they worth? This one has a short barrel, 24"


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Used they go for $375-$425ish. Very good shotgun, similar to a Benelli in function.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Springer said:


> This one has a short barrel, 24"


Mine, too.


----------

